# firewalld problems [solved]

## Adel Ahmed

When I try to apply any permanent changes to firewalld rules I get the following:

pc services # firewall-cmd --permanent --zone home --remove-service samba-client

Error: INVALID_SERVICE: 'mdns' not among existing services

thanksLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Tue Sep 29, 2015 4:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szatox

What are those rules you set? Are you trying to configure firewall with service names instead of ports?

Do you have mdns in your /etc/services?

 *Quote:*   

>  $ grep mdns /etc/services 
> 
> mdns		5353/tcp			# Multicast DNS
> 
> mdns		5353/udp
> ...

 

----------

## Adel Ahmed

that is the only rul I have tried so far:

firewall-cmd --permanent --zone home --remove-service samba-client 

yes , if I use the service name:

pc tiny # firewall-cmd --add-port 8080/tcp --permanent

Error: INVALID_SERVICE: 'dhcpv6-client' not among existing services

and yes both services are in /etc/services 

thanks

----------

## Adel Ahmed

help anyone?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

solved by removing the services from the public zone

firewall-cmd --zone=public --remove-service dhcpv6-client --permanent

firewall-cmd --zone=public --remove-service mdns --permanent

----------

